# Free to good home - 2 hamsters and rabbit



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

now gone to good home


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

im in southport - i could take robo if you get get her to me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happybunny22000 said:


> im in southport - i could take robo if you get get her to me


Hi these animals were on another thread and have been rehomed with a rescue.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thank god!


----------

